

Things We've Learned About Running a Kickstarter Campaign - sachitgupta
http://brewgentlemen.wordpress.com/2012/11/07/5-things-weve-learned-about-running-a-kickstarter-campaign/

======
sachitgupta
And stats from their campaign:
<http://brewgentlemen.wordpress.com/2012/11/07/statistics/>

